# Dude, where's my car?



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

I signed a bunch of paperwork. I wrote a big check. But all I got was a license plate. This can't be right....Thursday can't come soon enough.


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

At least yours didn't have to come by boat! That's the most agonizing waiting period.


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

Picked up yesterday. Had a blast.


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

ICloud sharing did not work. Here are some pictures.

http://imgur.com/gallery/yk57V


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice color  Enjoy!


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

SJAPoc said:


> Nice color  Enjoy!


Thanks. I saw so many pictures online of sparkling brown metallic that I had myself convinced I had seen it in real life. Now I realize it's so much darker than the BMW publicity shots would have you believe (mostly from the F15 launch). It looks almost black indoors or in low light. Direct sunlight brings out the brown. Indirect light in the morning or evening makes it look purple. It's very cool, especially for a stock color.


----------



## Creeplyfe_718 (Jun 21, 2015)

Like them wheels


----------

